# Answering a Band Ad



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

When answering ads for bands or musicians looking for members, how would you word your response and what are the things you'd write about? What are some of your responses that received good feedback and others that didn't or got no response back at all?

I've read lots of ads on CL''s Musicians section and found that some bands/musicians appear to be vague and unorganized about what they're looking for while others seem to be quite forthright, almost to the point of being arrogant. I've seen some ads that are short and to the point whereas others are quite lengthy and run on and on. 

Is there a standard formula to follow? 

What I hope to achieve by this thread is a way for bands/musicians to market themselves more professionally and successfully, to find out what works and what doesn't. Thanks.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Is there a standard formula to follow?
> 
> What I hope to achieve by this thread is a way for bands/musicians to market themselves more professionally and successfully, to find out what works and what doesn't. Thanks.


Yep. Answer in a similar writing style to the ad. If it's short and to the point, be succinct; it's it rambles, ramble a bit. And tell them that you're the answer to their ad (though not in so many words). If they say, "We're looking for a great lead guitarist!" Answer, "I'm a lead guitarist and I have experience playing [examples of greatness in that style]." People tell you what they're like when they tell you what they like. So, if they have a concise list with lots of rules, then they are the sort of person who likes orderliness and rules. If they talk about having a blast and nothing much else, you can bet that fun is their main motivation. Answer, or avoid, the ad accordingly.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've generally ignored vague replies in the past. But my ads are generally very thorough. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't had any luck replying to band ads yet (only answered 2 so far) My last band was formed by going to jam sessions at bars

I send them my contact info and YouTube channel link.
I usually only respond to lead guitar wanted. I'm not a great vocalist.

Like most here I think, bands are funny and hard to manage.
lots of personalities, egos and sometimes substance abuse. 
Hard to find that magic combination of guys or girls


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's been a while since I've answered or posted any ads.

Last one I answered I went and jammed with a guy who formerly had a gigging band and wanted to put it back together, but the other guys weren't interested, so he was looking for new guys to form the new version of the band.

I went & jammed with him and had a great time.
Musically we clicked quite well, and it was fun.
We talked about playing styles and influences and that went well.

When I left he gave me some stuff he wrote--both lyrics and his philosophy of music & life.
The lyrics were a little oddball, but weren't a big concern--however the other stuff about how he saw life & everything was kind of disturbing, and I started to understand why his old bandmates may have declined to re-form.
And it unnerved me enough to decline when he called me up later to jam again.
Musically it clicked, lyrically I could have dealt with it, and he was open to other people writing lyrics as well.
But I was more than a little freaked out, it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually am quite polite and give them my full name, phone number and ask them to call me to talk about there project or mine. I find talking to someone much easier than e-mailing. I've had success doing this.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have used some of the excellent advice posted here this last week and now have a promising audition lined up for next week. Cheers.


----------

